# NW25 seeking some help!



## tilly23 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi wise ladies (and some gents!) of Specktra!

  	I live in Australia and I"m placing a few orders recently and was wondering if anyone could help/make any suggestions for myself;

  	I'm a oily skinned NW25 (picture below to help) that is looking for a great foundation that will last all day, I've heard great things about NARS Sheer Glow, Estee Lauder double wear and also MUFE in Matte velvet plus... could anyone recommend what their preference is and also what shade they could suggest I am?

  	I'm also having a little trouble finding a great primer to, my next purchase was going to be smashbox photofinish as I've heard great things!

  	I'm also wondering if anyone could suggest to me any NARS blushes that they could recommend. However, I'm not after any 'orgasm or deepthroat' answers as I"m trying to look for something different.

  	The ones I was thinking were: Luster, Mata Hirta (i think?) and also Dolce vita? I'm just wondering if all of these would look good on me, also I"m scarred that Desire would look a bit funny on me but I was also going to try it?

  	ALSO (sorry, I for all the questions!!!) if anyone has tried the NARS lipstick pencils could you also suggest a colour?

  	Thank you ALL so much for you help 

  	Picture of myself for colour reference: http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l512/tillyy23/306706_10150287243303634_522403633_8053049_7635251_n-1-1.jpg

  	Sincerely, a person who would desperately love to live near a NARS/MAC counter  xoxox


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi! I'm NW25 as well and these are my suggestions.
  	I tried both Nars Sheer Glow and MUFE Mat Velvet: the're gorgeous but a bit different. The Nars one is sheerer and less mat (of course!). My perfect matches are Punjab in Nars and 30 (more beige) or 35 (more golden) in MUFE. If your skin is oily, I'd suggest MUFE, if it's dry, Nars would be better. As for Nars blushes, I have Gina and I love it! It's a peachy/tangerine mat colour. I tried Oasis as well and loved it: it's a rosy/mauvey colour with a bit of shimmer.
  	Hope this helps!
  	Iluvmac


----------



## tilly23 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help and suggestions, it means a lot! 

  	Do you have any other favourite blush or lip products, you could suggest? I'm just starting out on the lipstick and have ordered quite a few that have been totally wrong for me!


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't tried other Nars blushes, I usually buy Mac products and my fav are Harmony, Melba and Pink Swoon. As for lipsticks, there are so many!! Bright colours I love (Mac): Vegas Volt, Chatterbox, Barcelona Red. Nudes: Honeylove, Angel, Faux.
  	XXX &OOO


----------



## tilly23 (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you so much for all your help! xo


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm NW25 also and own both MUFE HD and Nars Sheer Glow. My skin is combo so both foundations work great for me. I keep MUFE HD for when I know I'll be photographed and wear Nars Sheer Glow on daily basis. I wear shade 118 in MUFE HD and Santa Fe in Nars Sheer Glow.

  	I looooove Nars blushes! My fave are:

  	- Sin (gorgeous plummy fall shade)
  	- Desire (u need to apply lightly)
  	- Madly (this is a great everyday blush, my most used)
  	- Gilda (beautiful matte coral)
  	- Deep Throat (I know u said no to this, but it's an amazing peachy pink on NW25 skintone)


----------

